# PC Richtig säubern



## Omexlu (24. Dezember 2011)

*PC Richtig säubern*

Hallo,

Da in meinem zimmer einigermassen viel Staub ist und diese sich gerne im PC sammeln hab ich mal eine frage an euch.

Wie säubert mann seinen PC von Innen am besten inkl. Grafikkarte?

Danke im Voraus

Ps. Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Crysisheld (24. Dezember 2011)

Also erstmal dir auch fröhliche Weihnachten. Am besten gehst du wie folgt vor. Baue mal Teile wie Grafikkarte und Soundkarte aus. Die würde ich immer einzeln sauber machen. Ich persönlich bin da immer ganz genau und baue auch den Graka Lüfter runter mache den richtig sauber. Dann auch den CPU Lüfter, weil man da weder mit nem Pinsel noch mit Staubsauger richtig ran kommt um den schön sauber zu kriegen. Bevor du die Lüfter runter baust, solltest du dir aber Kühlpaste besorgen, sonst hast du später ein Problem, denn die alte Paste kühlt dann nicht mehr gescheit oder sie ist halt weg geputzt. Das Board lasse ich immer im Gehäuse und Pinsele mit nem feinen Pinsel drüber um nachher mit dem Staubsauger den lockeren Staub einfach abzusaugen. Was auch toll ist, Netzteil entstauben  Ist zwar voll der Scheiss, das nachher wieder zuzukriegen aber wenn du mal gesehen hast wieviel Staub da so drinne hängt (und damit meine ich nicht nur den Lüfter vom Netzteil) dann bist du ganz froh, wenn du das mal sauber gemacht hast . 

Ach ja, bevor du was ausbaust an die Heizung fassen, damit du nicht statisch aufgeladen bist und vielleicht was am PC kaputt geht.


----------



## quaaaaaak (24. Dezember 2011)

Hatten wir das Thema nicht schon mal?
ach ja, hier: http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-hardware-allgemein/9301675-wie-und-womit-putzt-ihr-euren-rechner.html
ich machs immer noch genau so wie in #4


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. Dezember 2011)

Druckluft aus der Dose ist das beste .
Solange man die Lüfter fixiert kann denen dann auch nix passieren.
Wenn man von den kanten der Lüfterblätter mit Druckluft nicht den ganzen Staub runterbekommen sollte einfach mit einem Pinsel versuchen und danach nochmal "nachblasen".

Und die ganzen Komponenten auseinanderbauen ist nicht nicht immer sinnvoll - "Never touch a running System".


----------



## Herbboy (25. Dezember 2011)

Wo bekommt man eigentlich (günstig) Druckluft?


----------



## Crysisheld (25. Dezember 2011)

Tankstelle^^


----------



## quaaaaaak (25. Dezember 2011)

@herb
naja, definiere günstig, hatte früher, zu paintball zeiten immer die druckluftflaschen genommen, da war das mehr oder weniger umsonst.
würde da nicht umbedingt sparen, so n döschen echte druckluft kostet dich um die 15€, alles darunter ist eigentlich immer mit butan/propan als treibgas, was ich nicht auf meinen bauteilen und in der lunge haben will^^

btw, hab von leuten gelsen, die das mit dem deo gemacht haben, das ist nicht zu empfehlen, dann doch lieber mit dem kompressor


----------



## Crysisheld (25. Dezember 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> btw, hab von leuten gelsen, die das mit dem deo gemacht haben, das ist nicht zu empfehlen, dann doch lieber mit dem kompressor


 
Na dann fehlt nur noch das Feuerzeug zum ausbrennen des Drecks... so wie bei den Backöfen, die haben doch auch so nen Programm wo alles was nicht zum Backofen gehört zu Asche wird...


----------



## Herbboy (25. Dezember 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> @herb
> naja, definiere günstig, hatte früher, zu paintball zeiten immer die druckluftflaschen genommen, da war das mehr oder weniger umsonst.
> würde da nicht umbedingt sparen, so n döschen echte druckluft kostet dich um die 15€, alles darunter ist eigentlich immer mit butan/propan als treibgas, was ich nicht auf meinen bauteilen und in der lunge haben will^^


 Ich dachte jetzt an eine Dose ca. Deospray-Größe für 5€, das würd ich "günstig" nennen ^^   zB hab ich auch eine Dose mit 500ml speziell für Airbrush gesehen, die 12€ kostet - das wäre dann eher nicht mehr "günstig"


----------



## Omexlu (25. Dezember 2011)

Danke für den Tipp mit der druckluft aus der Dose, hab auf Amazon schon einige gesehen die dass billig verkaufen. Damit sollte mann eigentlich alles sauber kriegen in Combi mit Pinsel.

Ist ja wichtig einen sauberen PC zu haben 

Schöne Weihnachten euch allen und bis demnächst.


----------



## hifumi (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube, das Entfernen von Staub mit dem Pinsel ist eine Sisyphusarbeit.Selbst wenn man das Innenleben zu 100% von Staub entfernt, hat man doch nach einer Woche wieder überall Fussel. Dabei geht es doch in erster Linie darum, dass sich kein Hitzestau entwickelt, und dafür reicht ein wenig Druckluft und ein Staubsauger mit dem man das aufgewirbelte Zeug dann wegsaugt.


----------



## Omexlu (25. Dezember 2011)

Ja da hast du recht aber sehr sauber halten ist ein wichtiges Ding für unsere Lieblinge


----------

